# Joan Rivers in NYC, $20, ???



## Avery (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure quite what to make of this, but if there are any "fans" coming to the MC in March/April, well here's your big chance:

Save $5 on tickets to JOAN RIVERS LIVE at The Cutting Room! Order tickets before March 15th to any show between now and May and tickets are just $20 to see the legendary JOAN RIVERS live. Use discount code JREB when you order tickets online at www.smarttix.com or by phone at (212)868-4444.

Get the real-life red carpet scoop and the sizzling Hollywood dirt from JOAN RIVERS as she presents an evening of her newest and most outrageous stand-up comedy and riffs on Hollywood, pop culture, celebrities, and award show fashions.  Described as a post-menopausal Lenny Bruce, JOAN RIVERS delivers a raunchy, politically incorrect evening of stand-up comedy. One of the hardest working women in show business, she is a best-selling author, Tony-nominated actress, playwright, screenwriter, motion picture director, Emmy Award-winning television talk-show host, jewelry designer, business woman and mother to "what's-her-name" Melissa. With her trademark mix of outspoken wit, savvy and compassion, she continues to be one of America's most admired first ladies of comedy.

JOAN RIVERS plays most Wednesdays and some Tuesdays and Thursdays February 15 thru April 19. (For a complete up-to-date schedule please log on to www.SmartTix.com). Tickets are $25 with a portion of the proceeds going to Joan Rivers favorite charities: Gods Love We Deliver and Guide Dogs for the Blind. The Cutting Room is located at 19 West 24th (accessible from the N,R,F,V & 6 trains at 23rd Street). For reservations call 212-868-4444 or visit SmartTix.com.

Order your tickets before March 15 and take $5 off when you use discount code JREB at www.smarttix.com or by phone at 212-868-4444. For more info on JOAN RIVERS show at The Cutting Room check out www.SpinCycleNYC.com. Enjoy the show!


----------

